# UE vs DD vs GH: Which one has the worst customers?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn’t include PM since I still haven’t enrolled in it but you can also mention it if it may be the case.

Yesterday I delivered an order from PF Chang’s very late because the restaurant was packed and it took 40 minutes for them to give it to me. I texted the customer and explained to him. He didn’t seem happy or angry but my rating went down to 4.60 after dropping the order. This was on Doordash.

Still haven’t had issues with GH but I have only done 3 deliveries. It has been more than a year since I got a thumbs down on UE.

So, does DD has the worst customers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> UE vs DD vs GH: Which one has the worst customers?


All of them!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PF Changs =👎


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> I didn't include PM since I still haven't enrolled in it but you can also mention it if it may be the case.
> 
> Yesterday I delivered an order from PF Chang's very late because the restaurant was packed and it took 40 minutes for them to give it to me. I texted the customer and explained to him. He didn't seem happy or angry but my rating went down to 4.60 after dropping the order. This was on Doordash.
> 
> ...


Next time food is that late just cancel ..that ratings on DD is straight B.S...


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> I didn't include PM since I still haven't enrolled in it but you can also mention it if it may be the case.
> 
> Yesterday I delivered an order from PF Chang's very late because the restaurant was packed and it took 40 minutes for them to give it to me. I texted the customer and explained to him. He didn't seem happy or angry but my rating went down to 4.60 after dropping the order. This was on Doordash.
> 
> ...


DD is pretty bad.
GH/Postmates don't pay if you show up & order is cancelled while DD will pay 50%.

I can't believe people are still doing instacart


----------



## muzikguy (Oct 30, 2019)

IR12 said:


> GH/Postmates don't pay if you show up & order is cancelled while DD will pay 50%.
> 
> I can't believe people are still doing instacart


Fun fact: postmates doesn't pay you for a cancelled order even after you have the food. I picked up from an Indian place and was one mile into the trip to the customer and they cancelled. I got nothing. I was so pissed that I launched the food out of my car while going 40 mph down a highway off ramp.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Never done GH, so can't comment on that. 

To me, it seems slightly easier to keep high ratings on UE than with DD. But that might be more to do with the different rating systems. UE is either thumbs up or down. IMHO a customer has to be more pissed to give a thumbs down than to give 4 stars.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GH you are not rated so you will never get a bad rating! LOL

The customers are all the same to me, many use all of the platforms anyway. To me the bigger customer differentiation is the type of location, Fast Food or a restaurant. Wendy's customers suck, although Wendy's couldn't get an order right to save themselves.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And if u use all 3? 🥺

as a customer I should add.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Never done GH, so can't comment on that.
> 
> To me, it seems slightly easier to keep high ratings on UE than with DD. But that might be more to do with the different rating systems. UE is either thumbs up or down. IMHO a customer has to be more pissed to give a thumbs down than to give 4 stars.


Much prefer thumbs up or down.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Any customer who orders from McD's or Burger King. GH customers were the most easy-going and best tippers.



reg barclay said:


> Never done GH, so can't comment on that.
> 
> To me, it seems slightly easier to keep high ratings on UE than with DD. But that might be more to do with the different rating systems. UE is either thumbs up or down. IMHO a customer has to be more pissed to give a thumbs down than to give 4 stars.


I agree. DD ratings were my worst. But UE had the biggest scammers.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Any customer who orders from McD's or Burger King. GH customers were the most easy-going and best tippers.
> 
> 
> I agree. DD ratings were my worst. But UE had the biggest scammers.


Yes when you can keep the trips comming on GH they had to subsidize me last night again only two trips in 2 1/2 hours,


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

All platforms have good and bad customers, it all depends on the restaurant the order is placed and the payment, a $3 order = shitty customer, the other day I had $15 tip, that was good customer 👍.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> All platforms have good and bad customers, it all depends on the restaurant the order is placed and the payment, a $3 order = shitty customer, the other day I had $15 tip, that was good customer &#128077;.


I have had two $10 tips on Taco Bell Orders on Grub Hub this week and $3 tips on Mc Calsters Del which are ussaly good tips.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> I have had two $10 tips on Taco Bell Orders on Grub Hub this week and $3 tips on Mc Calsters Del which are ussaly good tips.


I'm talking about a $3 order as an overall payment with no tip.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> I'm talking about a $3 order as an overall payment with no tip.


On GrubHub I don't take anything less than 6 since tip is already figured in. UE is a crap shoot always because tip are afterwords. Hvent done DD since spring.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I think they are all the same. Some customers are nice and polite. Some customers are jerks.


----------

